# avere le mani in pasta



## jovi

Avere "mani in pasta"
I quess the above is an Italian expression meaning "personal contact with the thing, personal experience"?

Any help appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It basically means _involved_, but we need further context.


----------



## jovi

Thanks a lot Paulfromitaly, I got the meaning.


----------



## Necsus

From Hazon: _avere *le* mani in pasta_, (_fig._) to have a finger in the pie.


----------



## jovi

Thank you very much Necsus


----------



## Necsus

You're welcome.


----------



## guardavi

I am not convinced of the english translation, although suggested in Hazon, since to have hands in the dough is more that sticking a finger in the pie (and maybe taste it in advance of others), it means to know how to handle the dough and make a pie, and possibly to be able to influence how a particular pie is made. This is all figurative, so to have mani in pasta would be e.g. in a decisional process about something: a snippet from the Treccani site reads: _"avere le mani in pasta_, avere parte in un’attività, in una faccenda (anche non pulita), avere influenza e autorità in un settore particolare: _ha le mani in p_. _in tutti gli affari del comune_ (Verga).
Now, is sticking a finger in the pie equivalent?


----------



## elfa

guardavi said:


> a snippet from the Treccani site reads: _"avere le mani in pasta_, avere parte in un’attività, in una faccenda (anche non pulita), avere influenza e autorità in un settore particolare: _ha le mani in p_. _in tutti gli affari del comune_ (Verga).
> Now, is sticking a finger in the pie equivalent?



You don't say "sticking a finger in the pie" (at least, not in BE). As I know it, the expression is "he/she has a finger in every pie" or "he has/she a finger in a number of pies" and yes, it means exactly what Treccani states: having  influence in an affair/affairs - which  can be both negative in the sense of having undue influence, or just a statement of fact about someone being involved to the extent of having authority.


----------



## guardavi

oh well, thanks a lot!


----------



## Russell2008

Buongiorno, vorrei riaprire questo thread poichè devo tradurre il titolo di un articolo riguardante la storia di azienda che produce macchinari per fare la pasta. 
Il titolo in questione ha in italiano un doppio senso: "Da 60 anni con le mani in pasta" che non può avere un equivalente in inglese, essendo la pasta un prodotto tipicamente italiano.
Quindi chiedo ai madrelingua,  se io traducessi: having a finger in every "pasta", potrebbe dare lo stesso il doppio significato che ha in italiano o suonerebbe male e sarebbe incomprensibile? Grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## elfa

Russell2008 said:


> se io traducessi: having a finger in every "pasta", potrebbe dare lo stesso il doppio significato che ha in italiano o suonerebbe male e sarebbe incomprensibile? Grazie mille per l'aiuto


Ciao Russell 

non direi. Fra l'altro, la frase in inglese è "she/he has a finger in every pie"; "having a finger" non suona bene, secondo me, a prescindere che non ha il doppio significato che ha in italiano.

Sarei tentata di tradurla

_60 years in the pasta business _

o qualcose del genere.


----------



## A User

Mi stavo chiedendo se, parafrasando l'espressione inglese "to have a finger in every pie" con "to have every finger in pasta", i natives capirebbero l'allusione.


----------



## elfa

A User said:


> Mi stavo chiedendo se, parafrasando l'espressione inglese "to have a finger in every pie" con "to have every finger in pasta", i natives capirebbero l'allusione.



No, non lo capirebbero.


----------



## MR1492

A User said:


> Mi stavo chiedendo se, parafrasando l'espressione inglese "to have a finger in every pie" con "to have every finger in pasta", i natives capirebbero l'allusione.



I was thinking of the same thing. Perhaps if the word pasta is put in quotation marks to indicate it's uniqueness, a native speaker of English would get the "finger in every pie" allusion. It isn't certain that the meaning would be conveyed but it might be a workable solution if you need to keep the sense of the original. It's not perfect, mind you, but it might be close enough.

Phil


----------



## Tellure

Non sarà corretto, ma esiste un ristorante italiano a Londra che si chiama "Hands in pasta". 

Naturalmente, non posso postare il link.


----------



## elfa

MR1492 said:


> I was thinking of the same thing. Perhaps if the word pasta is put in quotation marks to indicate it's uniqueness, a native speaker of English would get the "finger in every pie" allusion. It isn't certain that the meaning would be conveyed but it might be a workable solution if you need to keep the sense of the original. It's not perfect, mind you, but it might be close enough.



I can't say I agree with you, Phil, although "to have a finger in every pasta" would be slightly more understandable than "to have *every* finger *in* pasta" which has no allusion whatsoever to the original. 

@ Tellure "Hands in pasta" may have had its origins in the Italian phrase, but it wouldn't ring any bells, I'm afraid, to English native speakers. It would just register as one of those quirky names that restaurateurs give to their restaurant business.


----------



## A User

Tellure said:


> ...un ristorante italiano a Londra si chiama "Hands in pasta"


Inglese "maccheronico".


----------



## Tellure

elfa said:


> @ Tellure "Hands in pasta" may have had its origins in the Italian phrase, but it wouldn't ring any bells, I'm afraid, to English native speakers. It would just register as one of those quirky names that restaurateurs give to their restaurant business.


 In effetti, la fantasia non ci manca.


----------



## Fooler

What about _Since 1960 kneading pasta with our own hands 
_
My try and if it makes sense, of course


----------



## elfa

Fooler said:


> What about _Since 1960 kneading pasta with our own hands
> _



I would turn this round the other way

_Kneading pasta with our own hands since 1960. _


----------



## sound shift

Fooler said:


> What about _Since 1960 kneading pasta with our own hands
> _
> My try and if it makes sense, of course


 Yes, it makes sense, but it would sound better to my ears with a little re-arrangement: "Kneading pasta with our own hands since 1960."

(Cross-posted)


----------



## Fooler

elfa said:


> I would turn this round the other way
> 
> _Kneading pasta with our own hands since 1960. _





sound shift said:


> Yes, it makes sense, but it would sound better to my ears with a little re-arrangement: "Kneading pasta with our own hands since 1960."
> 
> (Cross-posted)



Got you! Thank you both. Let’s wait for Russell’s opinion then, although is _da 60 anni. I_ got wrong this too


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ho pensato questa:
We've had a finger in the pasta dough for 60 years.


----------



## elfa

Pietruzzo said:


> Ho pensato questa:
> We've had a finger in the pasta dough for 60 years.



Sorry, but to me that sounds faintly unhygienic!


----------



## Pietruzzo

elfa said:


> Sorry, but to me that sounds faintly unhygienic!


----------



## MR1492

Pietruzzo said:


> Ho pensato questa:
> We've had a finger in the pasta dough for 60 years.



If you wanted, you could use something like, "We've had our finger on the pulse of pasta for 60 years."  The phrase "finger on the pulse of" is a terrific idiom and well understood in AE. Plus, the "pulse of pasta" has a nice, alliterative sound.

Phil


----------



## elfa

MR1492 said:


> If you wanted, you could use something like, "We've had our finger on the pulse of pasta for 60 years."  The phrase "finger on the pulse of" is a terrific idiom and well understood in AE. Plus, the "pulse of pasta" has a nice, alliterative sound.



Sorry to be disagreeing again, Phil, but that phrase doesn't work for me. Although I agree about the idiom of "have one's finger of the pulse of", I just don't think it works in this sentence. Just my opinion.


----------



## MR1492

elfa said:


> Sorry to be disagreeing again, Phil, but that phrase doesn't work for me. Although I agree about the idiom of "have one's finger of the pulse of", I just don't think it works in this sentence. Just my opinion.



No problem. The phrase is a stretch but I was trying to keep fingers and pasta in the sentence while eliminating the “yuck” factor!

Phil


----------



## Dearson

Difficile mantenere il doppio senso qua, ma mai quanto trasformare in inglese il nome del calzolaio vicino casa mia, _Scarpe diem_. 
Forse _60 years in the pasta business_ è davvero il meglio che si può fare.


----------



## A User

Nonostante in un un post precedente sia già presente il significato dell'espressione "avere le mani in pasta" secondo la Treccani, devo costatare come l'origine e le motivazioni di questo detto molto popolare non sono chiare. Procediamo con ordine. Questa espressione non è neutra, come lo potrebbe essere "involved in a business", né un complimento fatto ad una persona. Una persona per bene non direbbe mai di sé : Io ho le mani in pasta. L'espressione viene usata dai detrattori di una persona per insinuare, a torto o a ragione, che questi sia un disonesto. Ma allora cosa c'entra la pasta, e a cosa si riferisce il termine "pasta"?
In questo contesto, la pasta non è altro che "l'impasto morbido fatto da farina, acqua e sale". È evidente che le mani nell'impasto ce le deve mettere chi se l'è prima lavate, e che chi non ha le "mani pulite" l'impasto non lo deve toccare. Poiché un disonesto non ha le "mani pulite", insozza tutto ciò che tocca, e di fatto rovina il lavoro che è stato per secoli il più utile per l'uomo: la preparazione del pane.
Il senso originario era "mettere le mani sporche in cose importanti", ma "sporche" non si poteva dire perché era una diffamazione. Oggigiorno l'accezione fortemente negativa si è molto attenuata e questa frase è diventato un modo velatamente ironico per dire "mettere le mani, sporche o pulite, in cose importanti, occuparsi di cose importanti, cioè essere persone importanti".

Do you remember "_*Hands*_ *over the* _*City"*_, a drama film directed by Francesco Rosi in 1963, 55 years ago? That's the real meaning.


----------



## sound shift

Having read post #30, I suggest "He's got his mitts into [various ventures]".


----------



## Russell2008

Fooler said:


> Got you! Thank you both. Let’s wait for Russell’s opinion then, although is _da 60 anni. I_ got wrong this too


"Kneading pasta" is not correct in this case-
Thank you all


----------



## Tellure

Russell2008 said:


> "Kneading pasta" is not correct in this case-
> Thank you all


Allora "Manufacturing"??

Edit:
Anche se il termine viene usato anche per la pasta:

"After that, the mixture is blended amply during the kneading phase and becomes uniform and elastic."
PGI


----------



## rrose17

I see elbow macaroni (extremely common in the English speaking world) is translated as rigatoni curvi so maybe in a lighter vein you might try
_Up to our elbows in macaroni for over 60 years. _
Or maybe
_All hands in pasta for over 60 years._
All hands in means everyone's working together and making a big effort on the same thing.


----------



## You little ripper!

A hand in - Idioms by The Free Dictionary

*A contributory role in something. *It was pretty exciting to have a hand in launching the new business. We're going to find everyone who had a hand in this robbery and arrest them.
_Fig._ *a part in establishing or running something.
*
_(We've had) A hand in the pasta-making business since 196?!
(We've had) A hand in the pasta-making business for 60 years!_


----------



## bicontinental

Russell2008 said:


> Il titolo in questione ha in italiano un doppio senso: "Da 60 anni con le mani in pasta" che non può avere un equivalente in inglese, essendo la pasta un prodotto tipicamente italiano.



Maybe,
60 years of hands-on experience making pasta. 
60 years of hands-on experience in the pasta-making business.

Bic.

I also really like the 'a hand in' suggestions by YLR.


----------



## metazoan

A company with a past -a.


----------



## Dearson

metazoan said:


> A company with a past -a.



It may not be the most accurate translation suggested above, but clap clap! You sure don’t need creativity lessons Meta!


----------



## Tellure

metazoan said:


> A company with a past -a.


Nice one!


----------



## elfa

bicontinental said:


> 60 years of hands-on experience making pasta.
> 60 years of hands-on experience in the pasta-making business.



 This gets my rosette


----------



## Russell2008

grazie a tutti


----------



## Tellure

elfa said:


> This gets my rosette


Voto anch'io per questa


----------



## A User

Nessuna espressione esplicita va bene. No, _making pasta_ non è né ambiguo, né ironico, _business_ non è ammiccante, tendenzioso. Don Vito Co-llione (pronuncia siculo-americana) forse, e sottolineo forse, direbbe: Pasta is our affair. Il doppio senso si sposta sulla parola _affair_. E, si sa, il linguaggio mafioso è allusivo. Non si sta parlando dello slogan di un’azienda, ma del titolo ironico di un giornale. In questo contesto, chi parla non è l’azienda, ma un giornalista.


----------



## Dearson

A User said:


> Nessuna espressione esplicita va bene. No, _making pasta_ non è né ambiguo, né ironico, _business_ non è ammiccante, tendenzioso. Don Vito Co-llione (pronuncia siculo-americana) forse, e sottolineo forse, direbbe: Pasta is our affair. Il doppio senso si sposta sulla parola _affair_. E, si sa, il linguaggio mafioso è allusivo. Non si sta parlando dello slogan di un’azienda, ma del titolo ironico di un giornale. In questo contesto, chi parla non è l’azienda, ma un giornalista.



Ma comunque secondo me chi ha scritto l’articolo non aveva alcun intento ambiguo o allusivo, ha scelto quell’espressione soltanto perché gli consentiva un titolo originale e catchy. In pratica, senza pensarci troppo su...


----------



## A User

Vero. Il titolo è ironico (un gioco di parole, originale e catchy), ad di là dell'intenzione. Nessuno sta facendo il processo all'intenzione (what is he tryng to say?), questo è fuori questione.
Attenzione a non scambiare i soggetti. (A) Questo modo di dire è tendenzioso. (B)Il giornalista non è tendenzioso. Entrambe queste affermazioni, A e B, sono vere. Ma non c’è contraddizione? No. Perché? Perché il giornalista scherzava con le parole.


----------



## GavinW

metazoan said:


> A company with a past -a.


 Nice idea. How about:
"Past(a) Masters"


----------

